# Clen, do or dont?



## Ejams (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I'd really appreciate some advice. !st I'll give u some info, I've recently finished my 1st cycle. I'm pretty happy with my gains but I want 2 cut a little as I'm holding 2 much water & fat. I got some Clenbuterol. It is Oralject Claire Gel. Now what I'm asking about is how much 2 use how often? More importantly will it be useful now (post cycle)? Or should I wait till my body has fully recovered? I've read it is anti-catabolic therefore it will help me maintain my gains but I have also read that it would be the dumbest thing 2 do post cycle as it will increase my loses. What is true? Does anybody have any experience with Clen & was it effective or overrated? I just want to be 100% sure before I take anything. Thank you in advance guys.


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 20, 2010)

Ejams said:


> Hey guys, I'd really appreciate some advice. !st I'll give u some info, I've recently finished my 1st cycle. I'm pretty happy with my gains but I want 2 cut a little as I'm holding 2 much water & fat. I got some Clenbuterol. It is Oralject Claire Gel. Now what I'm asking about is how much 2 use how often? More importantly will it be useful now (post cycle)? Or should I wait till my body has fully recovered? I've read it is anti-catabolic therefore it will help me maintain my gains but I have also read that it would be the dumbest thing 2 do post cycle as it will increase my loses. What is true? Does anybody have any experience with Clen & was it effective or overrated? I just want to be 100% sure before I take anything. Thank you in advance guys.


 I here ya man, very confusing info out there, Im taking mine 2 days on 2 days off during cycle with good results, lost 15ibs in  1 month, also on strict healthy protein and carbs 2000 cal diet and cardio 7 days a week for 45mins.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah you'll be ok to run the clen. Some people do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off . .  dose 50mcg to begin with, no need to go higher than 100mcg.

werd on the diet . . keep it clean, plenty of veges . .  gonna be hard with Xmas coming up . . stay off the piss or you'll lose your gains!


----------



## pyes (Nov 20, 2010)

you can run clen, but it is overrated....you will benefit much more from running an Eca stack. there are tons f threads explaining why...I do not feel like typing it all again...lol...gl


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 20, 2010)

Im on a 2 week cycle of clen and i'm not really a fan. I have lost about 4 lbs which is great but the sides suck dick. I can deal with the shaking and i've found my dose of taurine and potassium to keep the cramping down. The thing that gets me is the lack of sleep. It's not that I can't fall asleep but I keep tossing and turning. I even ate 2 xannax, an ambien, and some nugs last night and it was better but still not good enough.

I'm going to stop my cycle on thanksgiving and start an ECA cycle the next week to see if it's any better. It affects people in different ways so try it out. Start at 20mcg and go up by 20mcg every day til you get to 100mcg-120. Stay there for the remainder of the 2 weeks.


----------



## LAM (Nov 20, 2010)

clen is severely overrated, the increase in the BMR from ECA is greater and doesn't have to be cycled.  You can stay on ECA for a year straight no problem.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

pyes said:


> you can run clen, but it is overrated....you will benefit much more from running an Eca stack. there are tons f threads explaining why...I do not feel like typing it all again...lol...gl


 
You just cant get Ephedrine in Australia - it is related to the manufacture of Meth. It's actually easier and cheaper to just buy Meth.

Cutting on Meth is quite effective if you're on gears . . apparently. Just dont expect to keep your original teeth .  or sanity.


----------



## LAM (Nov 20, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Cutting on Meth is quite effective if you're on gears . . apparently. Just dont expect to keep your original teeth .  or sanity.



sucks that meth is manufactured from garbage chemicals it's a hell of a CNS stimulant.  wouldn't think it would be that hard to come up with something like that but not toxic


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

LAM said:


> sucks that meth is manufactured from garbage chemicals it's a hell of a CNS stimulant. wouldn't think it would be that hard to come up with something like that but not toxic


 
I am sure pharm- grade would meet those requirements


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cutting on meth? Never tried that!!! LOL! Sad it is easier and cheaper to get than most things here too. Well not Ephedrine with guafenisin in it but just plain old ephedrine it is.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

Some of the meth-heads are some of the most jerkeded folk around these parts


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 20, 2010)

They've got rotten teeth to.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> They've got rotten teeth to.


 

Our govt kindly gives them free dental


----------



## pyes (Nov 21, 2010)

WP sells meth.....................and it is FDA approved!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 21, 2010)

Heres my opinion: clen works well, but the sides make it suck. Plus, getting clen can be a problem for some. 
ECA is readily available in stores under bronkaid. Get some caffeine anhydrous at the Vitamin Shoppe and some cheap aspirin and you're good to go. Run it all the way through your cut building a tolerance for it, and finding the area of not so many shakes and tremors and you'll be fine. When finished, gradually come off it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Heres my opinion: clen works well, but the sides make it suck. Plus, getting clen can be a problem for some.
> ECA is readily available in stores under bronkaid. Get some caffeine anhydrous at the Vitamin Shoppe and some cheap aspirin and you're good to go. Run it all the way through your cut building a tolerance for it, and finding the area of not so many shakes and tremors and you'll be fine. When finished, gradually come off it.


 
Juggers, the OP is an Aussie. Ephidrine is not an option for him.


----------



## tennfan (Nov 21, 2010)

u take what u want from these threads, different compounds work differently depending on body type, clen for me, extremely effective, i dont do the 2 on 2 off stuff i just run it for 3 weeks same with ECA, contrary to popular belief, ECA definitely will burn ur receptors out just like Clen their still a beta antagonist, so ketotofin or benadryl are essential on both. 2 25mg benadryl bout an hour before bed should do the trick to help u sleep, the ECA wires me up way more than Clen, and makes me cramp more, but good Clen will make u shake like a cat shitting razor blades.


----------



## Ejams (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys, Thank u so much 4 the info. U guys r the best.  I'm gonna try the Clen & see how it goes. I'll keep u's posted, Thanks again, Ejams.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2010)

tennfan said:


> Clen, and makes me cramp more, but good Clen will make u shake like a cat shitting razor blades.








YouTube Video


----------



## BigBoiH (Nov 22, 2010)

pyes said:


> WP sells meth.....................and it is FDA approved!


lol


----------

